# Hemiarthroplasty hip revision for femoral neck fracture



## skorkfranks (Nov 15, 2013)

What CPT would you use for a ball head exchange of a unipolar arthroplasty for a femoral neck fracture? Would you use 27236 again? 

I don't think 27138 is correct as that is for a total hip arthroplasty revision. I looked at some of the other posts re: hemiarthroplasty hip revision and I want to make sure I am understanding the other replies. 

Thanks so much and have a good weekend.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 18, 2013)

skorkfranks said:


> What CPT would you use for a ball head exchange of a unipolar arthroplasty for a femoral neck fracture? Would you use 27236 again?
> 
> I don't think 27138 is correct as that is for a total hip arthroplasty revision. I looked at some of the other posts re: hemiarthroplasty hip revision and I want to make sure I am understanding the other replies.
> 
> Thanks so much and have a good weekend.



I would use 27236-52 since it's just a head exchange.


----------



## skorkfranks (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks. That's what I was thinking.


----------

